# We saw it coming a MILE away!!!



## minapgp (Feb 13, 2003)

One night, while watching television, my husband and I noticed one of our two cats, Syxx... watching the clock over the t.v with intense poise and consentration. Each time the second hand moved, he edged closer and closer to the base of our unit, eyes fixed like saucers on the clock. Quietly, we watched Syxx jump up onto the top of the t.v, sitting himself as close to the wall as his body would allow...head still turned upward. My husband chuckled to himself under his breath and whispered that this couldn`t be good. It was at that moment, Syxx lept up from the unit, and grabbed onto the rim of the clock. To our amazment, there he hung there for 10 seconds or so...that is, until finally he fell, landing out of view somewhere behind the television. Naturally, we began to laugh. When the clock then decided to drop, falling from the wall... down to the very spot Syxx had disappeared to, our laughter turned into down right cackle/snorting gasps for air! To this day, that remains one fo the funniest things I`ve ever seen, and the really ironic thing is, we saw it coming a MILE away!!! :lol:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL. I could picture the whole thing, up until the part where the clock fell....you didn't say whether Syxx go away unscathed. I assume the clock missed him since he was probably as far away as possible by the time it fell. 

silly cats!


----------



## minapgp (Feb 13, 2003)

**

Heres the thing, Syxx was out of the way when the clock finally fell....but still behind the tv, so it appeared as though the clock had fallen on him! He was ok though....batting at the clock actually when we found him bahind the unit!!! 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe, cats can be so silly... at least he didnt run and hide after the clock fell


----------

